# 6th man?



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Q VS JJ VS Matrix*
Which player should be the 6th man?

I think that Q and Matrix should start! What do you think?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Q. He will have to beat out JJ for the 6th man.

But JJ will play more like a 6th man as he will get minutes at PG, SG and SF so that in the end Marion, Q and JJ will all play their normal minutes anyway.

Signing Q cost Zarko and Jacobsen almost all their PT and Barbosa a little PT.

I think Q will handle the bench role better than JJ because he is a high energy player and scorer.

Regardless Q should be early favorite for 6th man of the year in my opinion.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

IMHO, I think Q will come of the bench but get close to 30 minutes a game. He was very successful coming of the bench with the Clippers in the past is the kind of player that does well off the bench.

I think JJ will start because the Suns don't want to attack his self confidence and because he has played well as a starter. While JJ and Q are similar size, their style is radically different and I would prefer Q off the bench.

JJ is "glider" who seems to float through defenses when he drives the basket. He is very cool and has a great pull up jumper.

Q is a much more physical player who really attacks the basket and exploits his athleticism.

JJ is a pretty good ball handler for an off guard, moves the ball around and gets his share of assists.

Q is more of a one on one guy who can make his own shot and exploit defensive matchup issues.

JJ is a good rebounder for a guard. Q is a great rebounder as a guard. JJ does OK close to the basket while Q is very good in the paint. 

JJ is a pretty good defender while Q is not yet known for his defense (the Clippers are not much on team defense or even team play if the truth be known). By using Q against opponent's second team means his defense will not be as much of an issue than if he starts.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

JJ is the starter - don't ruin a good thing ! And as stated above, JJ is the better defender plus he's getting better - FAST.

Q-Rich must be the instant scoring from the bench that's he does best. Q is an average (at best) defender.

Just my five !

Peace, Mike :swammi:


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I think last season showed how much more productive Q can be when he starts, but I respect this Suns team, JJ is definately the start for now. Q will have to earn his starting spot in Phoenix.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I would let JJ keep his starting role and have Q be the 6th. Having Q behind him will (should) keep JJ motivated.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Barbosa...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Both of them start, and Marion is in a different city.


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

Barbosa he'lll be the bobby jackson of this team


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Q will and always will be 6th man...if im not mistaken he won an award for it years ago


----------

